# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  فارسی نویسی در lcd

## electro_fuzzy

سلام
میخواستم بدونم چطوری تو lcd کاراکتری فارسی بنویسم.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام
یه برنامه هایی که اسمشون یادم نیست وجود دارند که کدهای موجود برای هر زبانی را دارند
می گردم اگه پیدا کردم بهتون می گم
چون الان وقت ندارم
ولی فکر کنم توی fast avr یه قسمتی هست برای ساختن هر نوع کاراکتری 
از این برنامه استفاده کنید تا براتون پیدا کنم
..................................................

----------


## electro_fuzzy

متشکرم از کمکی که میکنین

----------


## mehran901

دوست عزیز ، اگه با بسکام کار کنید میتونید از CTRL +L جهت طراحی هرگونه کارکتر مورد نیاز استفاده کنین ، خب از اونجایی که فونت پیشفرض ال سی دی کاراکتری غیرقابل تغییر هست ( البته از برنامه هایی فونت ادیتور واسه ال سی دی گرافیکی میشه استفاده کرد و فونت فارسی طراحی کرد ) در این حالت شما محدود با ساخت 8 کاراکتر هستین و توسط دستور 
DEFLCDCHAR char,r1,r2,r3,r4,r5,r6,r7,r8
که به وسیله بخش LCD Designer ساخته میشه کاراکتر ها فراخوانی میشن و char از 0 تا 7 مقدار میگیرد

موفق باشین

----------


## mehran901

البته ال سی دی هایی با پشتیبانی کامل از زبان فارسی ( یونیکد ) هم موجود هستن

----------


## SEZAR.CO

> البته ال سی دی هایی با پشتیبانی کامل از زبان فارسی ( یونیکد ) هم موجود هستن


فکر نکنم مبوط به ال سی دی بشه(قکر کنم)
همونطو که گفتم به برنامه هایی وجود دارند که می تونن کاراکتر فارس را داشته باشند

----------


## electro_fuzzy

دوستان من قبلا تو lcd کاراکتری فارسی نوشتم با یه نرم افزار که اسمشم فراموش کردم آخه سرباز بودم .
علی کاهه یه کتاب به زبان بیسیک داشت تو cd کتابش نرم افزاره بود الان cd رو گم کردم اگه کسی اون cd رو داره نرم افزارو لطف کنه بزاره ما هم بهره مند شیم

بسیار متشکرم به خاطر کمکی که میکنین .

----------


## mehran901

دوست عزیز sezat.co : " فکر نکنم مبوط به ال سی دی بشه(قکر کنم)
همونطو که گفتم به برنامه هایی وجود دارند که می تونن کاراکتر فارس را داشته باشند"
من این جمله استاد که فونت پیشفرض ال سی دی کاراکتری رو نمیشه تغییر داد هنوز تو گوشمه شاید ایشون اشتباه میکردن.... من نقل قول کردم
و برنامه های فونت ساز واسه گرافیکی ها به درد میخوره نه کاراکتری، میگفتن تنها راه فارسی نویسی رو کاراکتری همون ساخت کاراکتر های فارسی توسط lcd disigner هست یا اینکه چیپ ال سی دی فارسی ساپورت کنه ( ی سری ال سی دی چینی فارسی داریم )


دوست عزیز electro_fuzzy حتما سی دی رو چک میکنم درصورتی که نرم افزاری واسه فارسی نویسی رو ال سی دی کاراکتری معرفی شده باشه ! حتما به اینجا منتقل میکنم

----------


## SEZAR.CO

فکر کنم حق با شما باشه 

توی بکام ین کارو بکنید
 تو محیط بسکام از  نوار تولبار بالا، به tools و بعد به قسمت lcd designer بری و رو اون صفحه شطرنجی  کاراکتر دلخواه و بنویسی و ok کنی.
یه همچین کدی به صفحه اضافه میشه؛


 Deflcdchar [x],1,1,1,31,32,32,32,32' replace [x]  with number (0-7)

باید به جای [x] یه عدد بین 0 تا 7 بذاری و  نهایتا از طریق کد زیر؛


 lcd chr(x)

کاراکتری رو که با عدد  دلخواه ایجاد کردی(0 تا 7 که به جای x قرار دادیم) ایجاد کنی.
نکته؛ باید این کد  بعد شروع حلقه و در مختصات مناسب قرار بگیره مثلا؛


 Deflcdchar 1 , 1 , 1 , 1 , 31 , 32 , 32 , 32 ,  32

Cls : Cursor Off

Do

Locate 2 , 1
Lcd Chr(1)

----------


## electro_fuzzy

سلام

متشکرم از کمکی که کردین .

----------


## Girl71

سلام اگه چند تا chr پشت سرهم بخواد بیاد چجوری میشه؟؟

----------


## AliBahar

نرم افزار mikroC Pro for AVR نصب کنید. از سربرگ Tools -> LCD Custom character رو انتخاب کنید. اونجا میتونین به صورت گرافیکی کاراکترتون رو تعریف کنید بعدش generate code رو بزنید. نرم افزار یک آرایه هشت کاراکتری بهتون میده. همون رو بفرستید رو پورتی که LCD روشه

----------

